# CUPS 1.7.1 network printing does not work.

## asm64

Hello everyone.

There is kps.loc network with DHCP over dnsmasq. Hosts names as sales-1.kps.loc, sales-2.kps.loc etc. Printers names as hosts: sales-1, sales-2 etc. Next I mean connections between two CUPS 1.7.1. I just open firefox on sales-2 host and go to localhost:631/printers. There is no local printers installed, shown only discovered network printers from sales-1 host, but if I move the mouse over the printer, I see such link:

```
ipps://sales-1.local:631/printers/sales-1
```

instead of

```
http://sales-1.kps.loc:631/printers/sales-1
```

or

```
http://<ip address>:631/printers/sales-1
```

If I click to link then Firefox says "Unknown address type" (ipps) and I can't administrate it.

If I try to print to, then I got such error in printer status:

```
Processing - "Unable to locate printer "sales-1.local"
```

There is strange errors:

1. Instead of ipps must be https or http.

2. Instead of "sales-1.local" must be "sales-1.kps.loc" or just "sales-1". We have kps.loc network, but not noname ".local"

3. ping sales-1 or sales-1.kps.loc works fine, but ping sales-1.local does not. http://sales-1:631/printers/sales-1 in firefox works fine, but remote server does not receive any jobs, because sales-2 CUPS server does not lookup remote host sales-1.

4. avahi-daemon and cups-browsed running on both sides.

It is my fault? Or I don't understand something?

How to repair network printing?

Thanks!

--

Sorry if my English is weak.

----------

## asm64

Tonight I switched off USE flags avahi and zeroconf but no result. Now network printers not visible anymore.

Help please!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

